# Sony Ericsson W850i



## La mouette (18 Mai 2006)

Sony Ericsson W850i





Sony Ericsson a présenté à Londre ce matin le nouveau W850i.

Écran
TFT 262 144 couleurs
240x320 pixel

Son
Polyphonic Sounds 40 voices

Mémoire
64MB*
Memory Stick PRO Duo

*La mémoire libre réelle peut varier selon la pré-configuration du téléphone.

Réseaux
GSM 900
GSM 1800
GSM 1900
UMTS 2100

Couleurs disponibles
Precious Black
Golden White

Dimensions
98 x 47 x 21 mm
3.8 x 1.8 x .8 pouces

Poids
116 gr
4.1 once

Ecran couleur précis de 5 cm
Messagerie SMS, MMS et e-mails.
TrackID - reconnaissance musicale
Lecteur musical Walkman® 2.0 avancé
Appareil photo 2 millions de pixels avec zoom numérique
Appel vidéo 3G

Photo1

Photo2


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2006)

Il est beau en blanc :love:
Une idée du prix?
Et de la date de sortie?


----------



## La mouette (18 Mai 2006)

Il est livré avec une carte de 1Go
Il sera dispo 3ème trimestre 2006.
Le prix aucune idée  mais il ne sera pas donné...j'en ai peur


----------



## takamaka (18 Mai 2006)

Bon ben je l'aurais au mois de mai l'année prochaine...


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2006)

w810i ... je le prefere à celui ci ... quelle est la difference à l'avantage de ce nouveau mobile ? je suis pas tres fan des claviers pas accessibles sans devoir glisser ou tourner une trappe quelconque...mais il est tres joli:love:


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2006)

Les avantages:

Il est UMTS.
Une mémoire plus importante.
Au niveau soft il bénéficie de la version 2.0 du logiciel de musique Sony...avec reconnaissance des titres TrackID etc..
Un écran plus grand ...

En gros c'est ça


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2006)

heu track id ? permet quoi de neuf?( boulet en vue!:rose: :bebe: )
umts ..c'est à dire avec conversation video .. je crois apercevoir un petit oeilleton de camera en haut ..


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2006)

> Lorsque vous écoutez la radio et que vous entendez une chanson qui vous plaît sans en connaître le titre, interrogez TrackID. Enregistrez quelques secondes de la chanson et utilisez TrackID pour envoyer la musique et l'identifier. En quelques secondes, vous recevrez sur votre téléphone le titre du morceau, le nom de l'artiste et le titre de l'album.



C'est ce qu'ils disent sur le site ...


----------

